# Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella



## melis (17. September 2005)

Liebe Freunde,
ich habe ein super Angebot bekommen vom bekannten der einen eigenen Shop hat. Er kann mir für 300€ die Stella besorgen oder die Certate. Was soll ich machen? 
Hier geht die Meinung immer mehr zur Daiwa. Allerdings halte ich die Stella für das bessere Angebot und die bessere Rolle(für den gleichen Preis). Oder soll ich mich für die Infinity Q entscheiden? Ich habe nun bei der Infinity von den ersten Macken gehört(1x Getriebe schaden, 1x Laufröllchen defekt). Scheint als ob sich die Rollen am ende nichts geben? Und es bei gleichem Preis für die Stella minimale Vorteile gibt. 
Immerhin sind die Rollen gleich schwer aber Daiwa hat das Magnesium nicht extra behandelt, und die Kugellager sind bei Shimano besser. Daiwa verbaut nur vier Top Lager und der Rest sind normale dinger. Schnurwicklung ist auch praktisch gleich. Und der Lauf?

Ist der Lauf bei beiden gleich?

Wer hat Erfahrung mit beiden und welche ist besser? 

Wird es Daiwa in 5 bis 10 Jahren noch geben mit den Geld Problemen die die haben oder hatten?

Ach ja ist die Certae besser als die Infinity? in manchen Foren wird das behauptet ohne echten Grund(Certate soll länger halten).


----------



## dorschhai (17. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Ich denke das die Stella ein Tick besser ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das die Stella ein Tick besser ist.


 
WIESO denkst du das?#c


----------



## melis (17. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Interessiert mich auch, bist  in shimano verliebt?


----------



## dorschhai (17. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Ja schon ein bisschen. Ich würde am liebsten aus beiden Rollen eine zusammenbauen. Aber von der Stella hört man einfach weniger Pannen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Ich würde beide nicht kaufen, für das Geld bekommst Du entweder 3 andere gescheite Rollen und kannst Dir für jede Rute was viel besser angepaßtes gönnen (Größe und so). Oder Geld weglegen, weil nächstes Jahr gibts noch wieder viel obergeilere Modelle.  #h  
Aber wenn der Schrank natürlich schon voll ist, bleibt nur der Invest in höhere Levels  :g


----------



## der Oberberger (17. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

@ melis: Da ich auch zu den Shimano-Verliebten gehöre würde ich dir zur Stella raten. Diese ist schon länger auf dem Markt als die Infinity q und hat dadurch vielleicht kleine Vorteile was die Langlebigkeit betrifft da mögliche Fehler besser bemerkt und ausgemerzt werden konnten. Allerdings kann ich mich AngelDet nur anschliessen. Für so viel Geld würde ich mir eher 2 (oder 3- je nach dem wo und wie man kauft) Stradic oder TwinPower Rollen (Shimano) zulegen da diese auch sehr langlebig sind und durch die dann vorhandene Modellvielfalt im heimischen Sortiment die verwendete Rolle der Situation am Wasser besser gewachsen ist. Allerdings muss ich zugeben dass eine Rolle dieses Höchst-Preissegments schon etwas ganz tolles ist!:q #6 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## melis (18. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Für so viel Geld würde ich mir eher 2 (oder 3- je nach dem wo und wie man kauft) Stradic oder TwinPower Rollen (Shimano) zulegen da diese auch sehr langlebig sind und durch die dann vorhandene Modellvielfalt im heimischen Sortiment die verwendete Rolle der Situation am Wasser besser gewachsen ist. Allerdings muss ich zugeben dass eine Rolle dieses Höchst-Preissegments schon etwas ganz tolles ist!:q #6 

Bin nicht unbedingt Shimano Fan, trotzdem.
Eine Twin Power habe ich schon, etwas verbraucht aber gut ist Sie! Nur wollte ich einmal im Leben sehen was es heißt eine Rolle zu besitzen die als Welt beste gilt.


----------



## nordman (18. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

das experiment habe ich auch schon gemacht. die beste rolle auf dem markt, das mag die stella jetzt sein (zumindest ist sie die teuerste). was ist aber in 10 - 15 jahren? dann ist sie es ganz sicher nicht mehr. 

davon abgesehen: was eigentlich macht die beste rolle auf dem markt aus?

einwandfreie funktionalität und enorme langlebigkeit, das sind die von mir bevorzugten kriterien. die zahl der kugellager ist nicht wichtig, das ist überwiegend ein werbeargument.

und lieber lebe ich mit dem höheren gewicht einer rolle mit ganzmetallgehäuse,  die dafür lange, lange hält.

so habe ich es jedenfalls in den 80er jahren gemacht. da habe ich mir die rollen gekauft, die zu diesem zeitpunkt das beste auf dem markt waren, nämlich die abu cardinal 55. nur 1 kugellager (reicht nämlich), schneckengetriebe und ein simples, aber gutes schnurverlegungssystem, das nicht so anfällig ist, wie diese wormshaft-dinger.

heute, also 20 jahre später, muten diese rollen zwar wie schwergewichte an, aber sie laufen wie am ersten tag, und das obwohl sie wahrlich viel im einsatz waren. es sind bis heute noch keinerlei verschleißerscheinungen aufgetreten!

ob das mit einer stella auch zu schaffen ist? ich glaube das nicht...


----------



## H.Christians (18. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Hallo,


ich nehme mal an das die Stella wirklich erste Sahne ist was Verarbeitung und Qualität betrifft. Hatte diese Rolle schon ein paar Mal in der Hand, ist schon was richtig feines.
Zum Thema Shimano-Liebhaber. Ich angel nun schon fast 20 Jahre und habe schon so gut wie alle Gerätehersteller getestet, was Rollen betrifft ist und bleibt Shimano die absolute Nr. 1.
Habe selber diverse Rollen von Shimano, gehe sehr viel zum angeln, was diese Rollen alles aushalten und wie sie nach unzähligem Angeln im Brack- und Salzwasser laufen ist schon echt klasse.
Zum Spinnfischen nehme ich eine Stradic 4000FA, zu dieser Rolle braucht man nicht viel zu sagen. 
Aalangeln und Raubfischangeln gehe ich mit Baitrunnern(Grundfischen) und Super X GT(Posenfischen).

H.Christians


----------



## nordman (18. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich hatte mit shimanorollen viel ärger. ausfälle beim spulenhub, korrosion bei brandungsrollen, griffe, die sich von selbst von der kurbel losgedreht haben usw. mir kommt keine shimano mehr an die rute.


----------



## Nomade (18. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Nimm doch eine Saltiga und lass Certate und Stella weg.


----------



## melis (18. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm doch eine Saltiga und lass Certate und Stella weg.


Das übersteigt meine Mittel nun doch!! Das es wohl nichts bessres gibt kann ich mir verstellen.


----------



## H.Christians (18. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

@Nordman  Ein bischen Pflege der Rollen und sachgemäßer Umgang damit soll helfen|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: 

Ich hatte bisher null Probs mit Shimano, gehe aber auch gut mit meinen Sachen um und Pflege diese auch.

Beim Brandungsangeln sollte man die Rollen öfter als normal mit einen bischen WD40 oder Caramba einsprühen, dann hat man mit Korrosio auch nicht so viel zu tun.

Mfg 

H.Christians


----------



## Schweißsocke (18. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Ich fische seit einigen Monaten die Certate, mir gefällt sie etwas besser als die Stella. Ich setze die Rolle zum Meerforellenangeln ein, durch die breitere Spule kann ich die Certate eine Nummer kleiner fischen als die entsprechende Stella (3000er Certate vs. 4000er Stella), die erzielten Wurfweiten sind dank der wirklich perfekten Schnurverlegung  erste  Sahne.  Bei der  Certate  wird dieses ohne Wormshaft-Getriebe erreicht, so dass ich auch bei größeren Belastungen keine Probleme erwarte. Trotzdem kann ich nach so kurzer Zeit über die Langlebigkeit der Rolle natürlich keine Angaben machen, bis jetzt lief alles ohne Probleme. #6

Natürlich ist die Frage, ob man wirklich so viel Geld für eine Rolle ausgeben sollte, berechtigt. Aber es geht hier schließlich um mein Hobby, wenn ich Geld sparen möchte, würde ich Fischstäbchen von Aldi kaufen. Warum soll ich mein Geld mit ins Grab nehmen, mir macht es Spaß, mit funktionellem Gerät zu fischen - ich habe den Kauf der Daiwa bis jetzt jedenfalls noch nicht bereut.


----------



## Dorschi (19. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

@ Schweißsocke! Genau so geht es mir  mit meinen Stellas! Währe ich Fischer und müßte damit mein Geld verdienen, würde ich mir sicher was im besseren Preis- Leistungsverhältnis kaufen.
Auch ein Panda fährt Dich von a nach b!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Kurz & knapp .. NIMM DIE CERTATE !
Habe alle der von Dir auserwählten Rollen !
An Robustheit sind die Infinity oder aber die Certate kaum zu
überbieten ! Die Stella ist zwar sicherlich eine schöne laufruhige
& elegante Rolle, aber auch recht zierlich .. meine weisen bereits 
schlackernde & unruhig laufende Spulen auf. Auch die Bügel haben
bereits ein leichtes Spiel & sitzen nicht mehr stramm & fest.
Vermutlich hätte die Achse doch etwas stärker konzipiert werden sollen !?

Habe auch mit meinen anderen Daiwa Rollen keine Probleme, es sind sowohl
TEAM & TOURNAMENT Modelle in 2000-3000er Größen, also den Stellas rein
von der Größenordnung her ähnlich ! (um den Vergleichscharakter zu wahren!)

Allerdings möchte ich mich hier nicht als reiner Daiwa-Anhänger darstellen, sondern
mein Tip wäre ... hole Dir die  Infinity, oder lieber noch die Certate, oder aber
2-3 Shimano Stradic's ... denn auch diese Rollen sind an Robustheit kaum zu
übertreffen & sehr langlebig !!!

basti


----------



## heinzrch (19. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

wenn mir ne Daiwa Capricorn für 150€ oder ne Twin Power für 200€ 98% der Leistung einer Stella (100%) bieten, dann kauf ich mir lieber 3 von diesen Rollen....
Mit anderen Worten: der dreifache Preis für das letzte Quentchen ist es unter technischen Gesichtspunkten einfach nicht wert - es sei denn, einer will sich durch das Renomee einer Hochpreisrolle von den Kollegen bewundern lassen....
Na denn, wenn er es nötig hat; peinlich ist dann nur wenn diese dann trotz preiswerter Ausrüstung besser fangen....


----------



## Sailfisch (19. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Mal eine bescheidene Frage: Welche Stella steht denn in Rede? Oder habe ich das überlesen?


----------



## melis (19. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine bescheidene Frage: Welche Stella steht denn in Rede? Oder habe ich das überlesen?


Die FB hätte leiber die graue FA aber die für einen niedrigern Preis noch zu bekommen ist unmöglich.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Wenn Du so oder so schon weisst, welche Du Dir holen möchtest, wozu dann der Thread ???¿


----------



## melis (19. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du so oder so schon weisst, welche Du Dir holen möchtest, wozu dann der Thread ???¿


 
Weiß ich garnicht!!! Deswegen der Thread, ich wollte die Meinung der anderen hören und dann entscheiden. Im Moment ist eine Stella FB noch vorn aber jetzt wo ich die Daiwas in den händen gehalten habe sind die stark am aufholen und fängen an mir immer besser zu gefallen. Und schließlich ist das eine Menge Geld, da will man Fehler vermeiden. Kann ja sein das hier die Fischer die eine Daiwa haben nach der ersten Euphorie sagen schönes Teil aber am Ende auch nicht mehr als andere Rollen. 
Und den Unterschied zwischen infinity q und certate kenn ich immer noch nicht. Mein Händler machte mir ein Angebot da ist die certate nur 20€ teurer als die infinity. In einem anderen Laden sind die der Meinung die Certate ist robuster aber im forum heißt es die sind gleich. 

*Erfahrungsberichte und Meinungen das wollte ich, hilft immer sich zu entscheiden. Außerdem macht es spaß sich übers Angeln zu unterhalten, deswegen sind wir doch hier, oder? Und wenn mal jemand mit ne frage hat zu seinem Gerät, ist das doch erlaubt.*


----------



## Marcus van K (19. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Moinsen,
Hey melis, nicht gleich so aufbrausend ist doch n feiner T....#6 
Also so richtig ne Meinung bilden kann ich mir jetzt immer noch nicht!
Wisst ihr eigentlich irgendwelche Lieferschwierigkeiter der Firma Daiwa?
Habe vor 2 Monaten die Infinity Q bestellt und mein Händler sagt, dass er auch nicht weiss wann sie kommt.
Können wir hier eigentlich offen über Preise reden?
Wat kostet den nun überhaupt welche rolle?
Also die Infinity Q hab ich schon für 288Eus Angeboten bekommen.#q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Bleib mal locker Melis, denn auch ich stellte nur ne Frage, ebenso wie Du !

Die Unterschiede der Infinity & Certate sind einzig & allein jene, dass die Infinity
definitiv für den dt. Markt promoted wurde & auch hier hauptsächlich vertrieben
werden sollte. Die Certate ist das baugleiche Modell, jedoch konzipiert für den amerik. & japanischen Markt. Die einzigsten bisher erkennbaren Unterschiede sind, sowohl die Farbe, wie auch die Möglichkeit bei der Certate andere kleinere Modellgrößen zu erhalten, wie z.B. die 1500, 2500, 3500 & 4000.

Für welche Art des Fischens willst Du die Rolle denn überhaupt benutzen ?
Fürs leichte bis normale Spinnfischen eignen sich die Rollen sozusagen gleichermaßen.
Jedoch solltest Du auch Anhänger der Gummifischangelei sein & des öfteren mal in der 
Steinpackung hängen & diesen nicht immer mit der SchnurumdenArmwickelMethode lösen wollen, solltest Du Dir eine der Daiwas holen ! Die Rollen besitzen sehr robuste Bauelemente. Allein die Achse ist bei der 3500er Certate fast Kugelschreiberdick !

Im übrigen wird es Daiwa in 5-10 Jahren mit Sicherheit noch geben !
Nur weil sie in Dtl. im Schatten von Shimano steht, hat das nicht mit ihrem Ursprungsland Japan zu tun, denn dort ist Daiwa eine der populärsten Angelgerätefirmen !

HIER haste noch ein paar Augenschmausrollen !

basti


----------



## melis (20. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Bleib mal locker Melis, denn auch ich stellte nur ne Frage, ebenso wie Du !
> basti


 
Sorry, klang viel härter als es gemeint war!! Das gibt das geschriebene natürlich nicht her.
P.S. bin für deinen Rat sehr dankbar. #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Kein Problem 

basti


----------



## melis (20. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Könnte naoch ein paar Erfahrungsberichte zu den Daiwas und der Stella gebrauchen!


----------



## bolli (21. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Hi !

Ich habe seit gut einem Jahr die Stella 4000 FA.  :l 
Ich nutze Sie sehr intensiv zum Gummifischen am Rhein (sie macht also eine Menge mit) und habe den Kauf (allerdings damals zum Top-Auslaufpreis) nie bereut.

Da ich die Daiwa-Rollen nur vom Anschauen beim Händler kenne, kann ich natürlich keinen Vergleich ziehen. Möglicherweise wäre ich mit denen genauso glücklich.

Wie auch immer, bei einem Kurs von € 300 für eine 4000er Stella würde ich sofort zuschlagen. Selbst wenn sie Dir im Endeffekt nicht so gut gefällt, kannst Du sie -bei dem EK- wieder mit Gewinn verkaufen (auch für eine gepflegte Gebrauchte wirst Du mehr als € 300 erzielen!).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> An Robustheit sind die Infinity oder aber die Certate kaum zu überbieten ! Die Stella ist zwar sicherlich eine schöne laufruhige & elegante Rolle, aber auch recht zierlich .. meine weisen bereits
> schlackernde & unruhig laufende Spulen auf. Auch die Bügel haben
> bereits ein leichtes Spiel & sitzen nicht mehr stramm & fest.
> Vermutlich hätte die Achse doch etwas stärker konzipiert werden sollen !?



Das ist so eine Feststellung, die ich bei meinen Shimano Ultegra F auch mach(t)e. Funktionieren ja noch ordentlich, aber im Vergleich zu einer Spro Blue Arc wirkt die sehr klapperig. Die Spro/Ryobi Rollen sind sehr dicht an den Daiwa-Modellen konzipiert und superstark. Ich mag spielfreie Rollen, die keine Schlacker oder Lagerspiel aufweisen und das auch nicht über die Zeit. Für mich das erste Kriterium für Rollenqualität. Das Shimano mit einigen Modellen und z.B. die Tica Taurus mit etwas lockerem Spiel einen Rollenleichtlauf suggieren, der eigentlich schon einem leichten Verschleiß entspricht, finde ich nicht gut  ;+ 

Von daher ist die Frage, was man möchte: sofort ein Luxusrollenfeeling mit extremen Leichtlauf genießen oder eher was dauerhaftes auf Dauer? 
Für mich als (extremer) Anhänger der 2.Forderung gibt es im Moment nur die Ryobi/Spro Arc Rollen, die mit einer Nachbehandlung mir das Gefühl von edlem Getriebelauf, Präzision und Stabilität geben.
Falls die Certate das auch kann  #6


----------



## melis (22. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Also ich habe letztes mal Kontakt mit der Redaktion vom Blinker gehabt, die haben die infinity getestet und für sehr gut befunden. Nur leider sagten die was die zu der Zeit nicht wussten ist das die infinity nicht gut auf Salzwasser reagiert und dadurch kaputtgehen kann. Ist wohl schon bei vielen vorgekommen. Kann jemand ähnliches berichten?


----------



## melis (23. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Also ich habe letztes mal Kontakt mit der Redaktion vom Blinker gehabt, die haben die infinity getestet und für sehr gut befunden. Nur leider sagten die was die zu der Zeit nicht wussten ist das die infinity nicht gut auf Salzwasser reagiert und dadurch kaputtgehen kann. Ist wohl schon bei vielen vorgekommen. Kann jemand ähnliches berichten?


----------



## Schweißsocke (25. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Bis jetzt gab es keine Probleme - ich habe die Daiwa aber auch nach jedem Angeln abgespült. Eigentlich sollte die Infinity/Certate Salzwasser abkönnen, da bei diesem Modell CRB (korrosionsbeständige Kugellager) verbaut werden. Außerdem ist sie so konstruiert, dass beim normalen Gebrauch kein Wasser in die Rolle eindringen kann, selbst die Bremse ist durch eine Gummilippe wassergeschützt. Von früheren Daiwa-Modellen ist aber bekannt, dass das Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen sehr rostanfällig ist, ob dieses Problem auch bei meiner Certate auftaucht, muss die Zeit zeigen.
Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, hol dir die Stella, die ist ausgereift und die Ersatzteilversorgung (auch hier gibt es rostende Lager) über HAV funktioniert. Wenn du die bessere Rolle willst, hol dir die Certate/Infinity.


----------



## melis (28. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Danke!!


----------



## vertikal (28. September 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Hi melis,

ich habe die Stella schon vor längerer Zeit zum Preis von 300,- € gekauft; der Katalogpreis liegt etwa beim doppelten Betrag. Insoweit bekommst du die Rolle wirklich für einen guten Preis. 
Trotzdem gilt es, einige Dinge zu bedenken. Die Stella wird zum "Hochpreis" erstaunlicherweise ohne E-Spule geliefert. Habe mir mittlerweile eine nachbestellt - zum Luxuspreis von 100,- €!
Parallel zur Stella fische ich die Twinpower FA in den Größen 1000 (Renkenangeln, Vertikalfischen), 2500 (Spinnfischen) und 4000 (Gufi-Angeln, Schleppen etc.).
Mit allen Rollen bin ich bei regelmäßigen Einsätzen sehr zufrieden - der Qualitätssprung zur Stella rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach den hohen Preis der Stella nicht unbedingt; hier steht dann eher das Gefühl, eine sehr teure Rolle zu fischen, im Vordergrund. Die Twinpower FA - Rollen sind "Arbeitstiere" mit hohen Zuverlässigkeitsfaktor. Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, kauf dir halt die Stella.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## melis (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Langzeitberichte?


----------



## squirell (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Ich muß den Kollegen recht geben. Stradic und Twinpower sind schon gute Rollen, aber die Stella ist schon 2 Klassen besser.

Fische alle Rollen in 2500ér Größe.

Die Stella ist einfach viel leichter und verlegt die Schnur sehr viel sauberer.
Seidenweich laufen alle der genannten Rollen.

Ist halt eine Prestige-Frage.


----------



## squirell (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Ist ja traurig.

Gerade weil sie dafür angepriesen wurden.

....einfach mit Süßwasser abbrausen...

Ich nehme die Shimano Technium 5000 Mgs-die rostet nicht.


----------



## Birger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Hab da nochmal ne Frage an die Experten:
1. gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der schwarzen und der silbernen infinity q? (außer in der Farbe) Oder ist das absolut die selbe Rolle?
2. Wo bekommt man sie so günstig wie hier teilweise zu lesen, bzw. wo ist sie am günstigsten? Also 299,- ist bisher das Minimum, das ich gefunden habe.

Gruß, Birger


----------



## melis (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

@ Birger

Also es gibt nur eine Infinity Q, diese in zwei größen 3000 und 2000. Die Farbe würde ich als rauchig beschreiben. 
Vorstellen musst du dir das so. Du hast ein Stück Metall, das wirfst du in den Staub auf der Straße und so sieht die Rolle aus. Superschick!!
Es kann sein, das du einmal so ein Foto und einmal so ein Foto gesehen hast, ist bestimmt nur ein Fehler bei der Aufnahme.

299€ ist der normale Preis für die Rolle. Sie scheint noch nirgends richitg im Angebot gewesen zu sein.


----------



## schroe (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Hallo Birger,
die Certate ("next to Infinity"), gibts bei http://www.raven.nl , in der 2500er Version für 279 €. Die Certate 4000 kostet dort 299 €. 
Hier in "good old G." kostet das gleiche Modell mal eben 439 Kracher. Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wie es zu diesem Preisgefüge kommt. Da setz ich mich lieber in meinen Diesel, fahr 1,5 Std. und bring sie mir direkt nach Hause. 
Die Infinity ist bei den Holländern nicht gelistet, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass sie dort guenstiger zu erstehen ist.


----------



## seatrout61 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Birger,
> ...
> Die Infinity ist bei den Holländern nicht gelistet, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass sie dort guenstiger zu erstehen ist.



Die Infinity Q ist meines Wissens nur für den deutschen Markt vorgesehen.
Würde mich auch interessieren, ob sie im Ausland erhältlich ist.

Ich fische die 3000er auch im Salzwasser und bin absolut begeistert von dieser Rolle.


----------



## Ziegenbein (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				seatrout61 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Infinity Q ist meines Wissens nur für den deutschen Markt vorgesehen.


 
Das ist richtig, mein Händler erzählte mir das.

Infinity Q nur für den deutschen Markt und Certate weltweiter Markt.

Will mir auch demnächst die Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 holen. 289.-€ ist bis
jetzt das günstigste Angebot gewesen. Geht es auch etwas günstiger...#c


----------



## Birger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Also hier nochmal die beiden Modelle, die ich gesehen habe (kann wirklich sein, dass die Farben täuschen, jetzt wo ihr es sagt...)
http://cgi.ebay.de/Daiwa-Infinity-Q-3000-Rolle-Sufix-Schnur-0-25mm-OVP_W0QQitemZ7203387053QQcategoryZ56713QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Das ist die "schwarze"
http://cgi.ebay.de/Daiwa-Infinity-Q-3000-Metallrolle_W0QQitemZ7215055047QQcategoryZ56712QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
und das die "silberne".
scheinen nur Belichtungsuntzerschiede zu sein. Danke für die Info. Wollte die 3000er haben, deshalb nicht die certate. Wenn jemand was günstigeres als 299,- findet, bitte bescheid sagen, wäre sehr nett.
Gruß, Birger


----------



## schroe (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

@Birger,
da gibts auch die Certate als 3000er (289€).

Im aktuellen (deutschen) Katalog kostet die 3000er Inf. 399€, die 3000er Cert. 539€.
Das ist übrigens (bis auf die Farbe) der einzig im Katalog beschriebene Unterschied zwischen den beiden. Die Tech-Daten sind ident.

Würde mir die Cert. dann nicht gefallen, ginge sie zu e-Bay. Wär nicht gezwungenermassen ein Verlustgeschäft.


----------



## Birger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

@ schroe:
hab auf der holländischen Seite irgendwie nichts gefunden, bin zu deppert...
kannste mir den genauen Link schicken?
Kann man da auch bestellen, oder liefern die nicht nach D?


----------



## schroe (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Oben in der Leiste auf "Shop", danach am linken Rand auf "molens", anschließend auf das "molens" das sich in der Mitte öffnet. Dann "Daiwa", anschließend auf die erste Rolle "Certate".
Ja, die liefern nach Deutschland. Habe dort zweimal bestellt, verlief reibungslos per Nachnahme und DPD. Versand habe ich, ich meine umbei 8€ bezahlt.


----------



## Birger (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

@ schroe: danke, hätte ich lange suchen können. Worin liegt denn nun genau der Unterschied zw. der Infinity und der certate? Außer im Preis?


----------



## Ziegenbein (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Mein Händler hat beide Rollen und ich würde mich für die Infinity Q 3000 entscheiden. 
Die Certate (bei meinem Händler zumindest) machte minimalste geräusche und der lauf
war irgendwie nicht so seidenweich wie die Infinity. Vielleicht ein Einzelfall ;+ #c

Bei mir wird in nächster Zeit an einer Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 gekurbelt :k 

Wenn Certate dann die Finesse Custom Version (ohne Klappkurbel) macht schon optisch was her #6


----------



## schroe (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Tut mir leid Birger,
konnte ich bis heute nicht feststellen. Im Raubfischforum, so ich mich recht erinnere, hat der Räuber Jan mal eine Erklärung versucht. Ganz überzeugend klang das allerdings auch nicht. Die Techn. Daten, wie auch die Produktbeschreibung sind im Katalog vollkommen gleich.

Schlechter als die Inf. wird sie wohl nicht sein.


----------



## schroe (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Hi Karl,
was wollte dein Händler für die Certate "sehen"?

Fast vergessen,
gratuliere zur Inf. Möge sie dir ne Menge Spaß bereiten.


----------



## Ziegenbein (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Moin schroe

Certate 379.-€ wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Infinity 299.-€ das weiß ich genau :q

schroe die Infinity kommt erst noch, nicht mehr lange...


----------



## Albrecht (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Ich will mir auch eine der beiden Daiwas in der 3000er Größe anschaffen, vorzugsweise die Certate (vielleicht ist sie ja doch gleicher )

Bei Raven.nl sind leider alle Certates ausverkauft. Kenn vielleicht Jemand einen anderen holländischen Versand?

Die Infinity Q gibt's übrigens auch ausserhalb von Deutschland (sogar für €289 trotz 20% MwSt)|rolleyes .

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## Dorschi (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Albrecht guck mal Hier

Hab mir erst vor 2 Wochen eine 1500er certate dort geschossen!


----------



## Albrecht (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Danke für den Tipp, aber die einzige 3000er Certate die ich z.Zt. bei ebay finde würde mich mit Versand und Zoll gute € 380 kosten.

Was war das für eine irre Aktion von Raven? Solche Preisunterschiede findet man doch eher selten...

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## Birger (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Jetzt hab ich die Infinity gekauft und weiß den Unterschied:
Die hat nen anderen Griff an der Kurbel!!! Der ist breiter. So nun ist es raus.
Trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen?) ist die Rolle ne Bombe, geb ich nie wieder her, läuft klasse und wiegt wirklich wenig.
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt, die an meiner neuen Rute von Mad zu sehen...


----------



## melis (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

@ Albrecht
hier gibt es die Certate, egal welche Größe immer ein Preis. Den Versand weiß ich nicht, kann man bestimmt erfragen ist ja auch auf englisch.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Hi #h 

hab irgendwo (glaube im raubfischforum) gelesen das bei der Certate und Infinity q im Getriebe unterschiedliche Materialen verwendet werden sollen, ob es wirklich stimmt #c


----------



## Spinperfekt (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Händler hat beide Rollen und ich würde mich für die Infinity Q 3000 entscheiden.
> Die Certate (bei meinem Händler zumindest) machte minimalste geräusche und der lauf
> war irgendwie nicht so seidenweich wie die Infinity. Vielleicht ein Einzelfall ;+ #c
> 
> ...


 


Bin ganz wild auf das Sahnestück, kannst du mir sagen, wo ich die 3000 er mit der Metalkurbel bekomme. Die, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, haben alle eine Klappkurbel.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ziegenbein (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Moin!

http://www.ginrinpeche.com/product_info.php/cPath/27_33/products_id/566








Hab sogar eine Seite endeckt wo man die Kurbeln und Knäufe (Kurbelknauf) :q nachkaufen kann in vielen verschiedenen Modellen.

http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/daiwa/certate2004.htm


----------



## seatrout61 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Hab sogar eine Seite endeckt wo man die Kurbeln und Knäufe (Kurbelknauf) :q nachkaufen kann in vielen verschiedenen Modellen.
> 
> http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/daiwa/certate2004.htm



Schöner Link, aber umgerechnet 80 Euronen für eine neue Kurbel und Knauf incl. Versandkosten ist mir dann doch etwas zu heftig.


----------



## Pattex (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Ich habe lieber gleich die Stella genommen die hat auch gleich eine vernünftige Kurbel, die man nicht noch extra bestellen muss.
Und wenn ich mir mal die Preise der Certate angucke sehe ich, dass ich nur rund 20 Euro mehr bezahlt habe.
Naja und dann noch die gute Kurbel auch dabei.


----------



## Schweißsocke (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Hier mal ein eingescanntes Bild des Getriebes der Certate mit Tellerradverlegung:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Top Sache, kein Wormshaft weit und breit. Das erhebt bei einer ausprobierten Top-Wickelkontur die Rolle doch gleich eine Klasse höher als die Konkurrenz - zumindest für denjenigen, der auf stabile langlebige Rollen steht. :m


----------



## Noob-Flyer (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Und die Explosionszeichnung der Certate stimmt zu 100% mit der der Infinity übereinander


----------



## Albrecht (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe lieber gleich die Stella genommen die hat auch gleich eine vernünftige Kurbel, die man nicht noch extra bestellen muss.
> Und wenn ich mir mal die Preise der Certate angucke sehe ich, dass ich nur rund 20 Euro mehr bezahlt habe.
> Naja und dann noch die gute Kurbel auch dabei.



Naja, die Kurbel meiner Stella (2500FA) hat eindeutig Spiel. Nicht so extrem wie bei den Twinpowers, aber eindeutig spürbar.

VG,
Albrecht


----------



## Pattex (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei der Fa Version ist, da ich die Fb Version fische und die ist einwandfrei.
Die Fa hatte ich auch noch nicht in der Hand aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieses Problem bei jeder Stella Fa besteht.
Hast du das Problem denn mal reklamiert?


----------



## Mepps (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei der Fa Version ist, da ich die Fb Version fische und die ist einwandfrei.
> Die Fa hatte ich auch noch nicht in der Hand aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieses Problem bei jeder Stella Fa besteht.
> Hast du das Problem denn mal reklamiert?


 
aber spiel beim bewegen der kurbel hat deine rolle auch#h


----------



## Pattex (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> aber spiel beim bewegen der kurbel hat deine rolle auch#h


Das ist mir auch neu.
Mal gut, dass ich damit nur angel. Hauptsache ist du weißt bescheid über meine Rolle.#d 
Also ich weiß nicht was du für eine Rolle bei mir in der Hand hattest aber die Stella war das bestimmt nicht.#q 
Aber auch du wirst noch lernfähig sein und erkennst bestimmt auch noch irgendwann den Unterschied zwischen Shimano Stella und Kingston Royal.

Ganz abzusehen von den Macken die deine Technium Mgs aufweißt.:v


----------



## Birger (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Hab mal ne andere Frage: wer hat Erfahrungswerte wie viel Schnur auf die 3000er Infinity q passt? Und zwar hab ich noch die 6Kg Stroft rumliegen, die soll da rauf. 
Wer Infos zur 12er Fireline und der infinity hat kann es auch gern sagen, die Schnüre sind ungefähr gleich dick.


----------



## Langsee-Erber (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Kurbel meiner Stella (2500FA) hat eindeutig Spiel. Nicht so extrem wie bei den Twinpowers, aber eindeutig spürbar.
> 
> VG,
> Albrecht


Man sollte vielleicht einfach mal die Kurbel auch richtig fest drehen, dann würde da bestimmt nicht mehr so viel Spiel. #6 
Das ist bei der Twin Power Fa genau so, wenn man die Kurbel nicht richtig fest dreht hat diese auch Spiel beim Wackeln.:m 
Und rein mechanisch kann es garnicht angehen, dass die Kurbel wackelt, da die Kurbel über ein Gewinde angebracht ist und das heiß nach kurbel ab kommt FEST.#h


----------



## Mepps (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mir auch neu.
> Mal gut, dass ich damit nur angel. Hauptsache ist du weißt bescheid über meine Rolle.#d
> Also ich weiß nicht was du für eine Rolle bei mir in der Hand hattest aber die Stella war das bestimmt nicht.#q
> Aber auch du wirst noch lernfähig sein und erkennst bestimmt auch noch irgendwann den Unterschied zwischen Shimano Stella und Kingston Royal.
> ...


 
also du nimmst die kurbel in die hand, hälst den rotor fest und bewegst die kurbel hin und her!#h 
und schon wirst du feststellen, dass deine rolle spiel hat#d 
das kannst du nich leugnen!
nen bisschen spiel is auch normal aber die twin power f hat weniger spiel als die stella fb!
da kannste auch nichts gegen sagen, weil du die F noch nie in der hand hattest  und ich sie mir in köln mal angeguckt habe!
achja was hat MEINE MGS für macken??:q


----------



## Mepps (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

@ Pattex: hast du schon mal die infinity in der hand gehabt?? ich hab sie mal gekurbelt in kappeln und die machte auf jeden fall nen robusteren eindruck als die stella FB :m 
hmm du schreibst immer "stella: das einzig wahre" hast aber noch keine infinity, certate oder taurus gekurbelt!
ich sage NICHT, dass diese rollen besser sind als die stella aber man kann auch nicht einfach sagen, dass sie schlechter sind!#h


----------



## Langsee-Erber (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Das bisschen Spiel was da ist das kommt von den Zahnrädern des Getriebes.
Und dieses Spiel hat jede Rolle und ganz bestimmt auch die Twin power F.
Man kann die Zahnräder nicht so perfekt an einander schmiegen, dass da kein Spiel mehr ist, das ist unmöglich.
Und Albrecht meinte bestimmt nicht das minimale Spiel des Getriebes, das muss was anderes sein.


----------



## Pattex (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Das hört sich ja fast an als wenn da jemand neidisch ist. Aber ist ja auch egal.
Und ich meine auch nicht, dass die Stella besser ist als eine der Daiwarollen.
Außerdem kannst du die Robustheit der Rollen gar nicht festlegen, nur weil du sie in der Hand gehabt hast.
Du must sie schon einige mal gefischt haben um dies fest zu legen.

Das hört sich ja fast so an als wenn da jemand mit seiner Mgs nicht mehr zufrieden ist.


----------



## Mepps (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich ja fast so an als wenn da jemand mit seiner Mgs nicht mehr zufrieden ist.


 
hab nur einen satz zur MGS gesagt:q :q :q 
es ging um infinity und stella#d 
naja wenn du meinst#h


----------



## xhonk (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Moin Kollegen,

ein großer Schwachpunkt vieler Rollen ist das Wormshaft-Getriebe. Dieses ist bei vielen Rollen u. a. auch ein Grund für das Rollenspiel.
Die Daiwa's besitzen dieses Getriebe nicht und sind für mich deshalb schon mal bauart bedingt robuster.
Wie Daiwa es allerdings schafft eine angeblich perfekte Schnurverlegung hinzubekommen kann ich der Explosionszeichnung leider nicht entnehmen.;+ 

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				Langsee-Erber schrieb:
			
		

> Das bisschen Spiel was da ist das kommt von den Zahnrädern des Getriebes.
> Und dieses Spiel hat jede Rolle und ganz bestimmt auch die Twin power F.
> Man kann die Zahnräder nicht so perfekt an einander schmiegen, dass da kein Spiel mehr ist, das ist unmöglich.
> Und Albrecht meinte bestimmt nicht das minimale Spiel des Getriebes, das muss was anderes sein.


Ob ein "bischen" oder ein "mehr bischen" oder zuviel, daß ist doch hier die Frage oder Einschätzung. Das man Rollen mit sehr wenig Zahnradspiel bauen kann, beweisen z.B. die TwinPower-F oder die aktuellen Ryobis / Spro-Arc-Family. Die Infinity kenn ich (noch) nicht.

Shimano konnte eindeutig mal eine Rolle bauen, die besser war. Mit den aktuellen Modellen und sowas wie die Technium ist genau diese Getriebequalität aber heruntergegangen und als (potentieller) Kunde sage ich dazu: #d "so nicht". 
Gerade bei der Technium als Supersanftläufer verstehe ich schon, wie Shimano damit Angler fängt. :g 

Das Zahnradspiel der beiden Haupträder ist eine Sache, ein "Klapper" des Wormshaft eine andere, dann alle Achsen des Umlaufrotors.
Man kann einmal Kurbel gegen Gehäuse, Kurbel gegen Rotor und Rotor gegen Gehäuse klappern, 3D in alle Richtungen. Ist schon erstaunlich was man da so sieht und fühlt, und das macht eben den Präzisionsunterschied. Wenn man dann noch das Verwinden des Rotors gegen Rücklaufsperre oder Verwinden gegen Rollenfuß dazunimmt ... :m 

(gefürchteter Ruten+Rollenverwinder! #h    )


----------



## Noob-Flyer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Hier nochmal zu Certate und Infinity ein Statement von Daiwa:

Der Unterschied zwischen der Infinity Q und Certate liegt darin, dass die Infinity Q als Sondermodell ausschließlich für den deutschen Markt gefertigt wird (in Japan) und die Certate ein weltweites geführtes Modell von Daiwa darstellt. Die Infinity Q ist außerdem lediglich in 2 Größen (2000 + 3000) erhältlich.

Zudem sind einige Getriebekomponenten der Infinity Q aus einer anderen Metalllegierung  als bei der Certate - daher rührt auch der Preisunterschied. 

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Ist das noch so einer von der Sorte: Schlechtere Billigproduktionen für den deutschen Hochpreismarkt? Shimano hatte da in den letzten Jahren im Vergleich zu echten Japanmodellen (designed to be fished by japanese) auch so einige "Wundertüten".

Händler in DE: Das ist nicht fein sowas, und im Zeitalter des world-wide shoppings kann das gerade bei hochpreisigen Modellen ganz schnell für derartige Anbieter ins Abseits gehen ... |rolleyes
Es war aber auch immer schön zu sehen (bzw. zu shoppen) bei Leuten, die sich an die Markengebietsdoktrin nicht gehalten haben #6 |supergri


----------



## Schweißsocke (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				Noob-Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem sind einige Getriebekomponenten der Infinity Q aus einer anderen Metalllegierung  als bei der Certate - daher rührt auch der Preisunterschied.



Ist das definitiv so? Ich weiß nur, dass die Certates über eine hochwertigere Lackierung verfügen, bin aber davon ausgegangen, dass bei der Infinity Q (wie auch bei der Certate) das auch in den Saltiga-Rollen verwendete Getriebematerial eingesetzt wird.


----------



## schroe (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



> Zudem sind einige Getriebekomponenten der Infinity Q aus einer anderen Metalllegierung als bei der Certate - daher rührt auch der Preisunterschied.



Da die unterschiedlichen Legierungen offensichtlich nicht der Gewichtsreduktion dienen (Certate und Infinity sind lt. Katalog identisch schwer), könnte man wirklich schlußfolgern, dass die Certate tatsächlich wie Albrecht es bemerkte, etwas "gleicher" als die Infinity ist.

Der EU Binnenmarkt wirds hoffentlich in naher Zukunft regeln.

Dieses "merkwürdige" deutsche Preisgebaren hält mich auch extrem vom Kauf einer Tica Rolle ab. Selbst wenn sie nur halb so teuer wie eine Stella ist, ich als "tummer Tysk" muß mehr dafür berappen als ein "Nachbarländer".
Ware ja schön blöd, die gleiche Rolle für das nahezu Doppelte einzukaufen allein mit der Begründung, die Stella wäre teurer. Den Importeur, nicht den Händler macht man damit "fett".
Die Stella ist hier, wie auch in Japan und in den USA ähnlich teuer.
Ob sie es wert ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Ich denke auch, dass es womöglich eine fadenscheinige Aussage bezgl. der Materialien ist.

Hat einer eine Explosionszeichnung einer Certate aus Deutschland mit Ersatzteilliste? Die Ersatzteilnummern sind nämlich selbst bei ausl. Certates fast gleich zu der der Infinity


----------



## melis (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Was soll das den für eine Legierung sein die 150€ mehr Wert ist? 
Platin? Selbst wenn, ist das nicht zu erklären.


----------



## Winni-Pooh (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Moin moin Kollegen,

ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine Stella 2500 fb zugelegt. Ich muss sagen, dass ich mit der Rolle nicht zufrieden bin, da die Kurbel wackelt. Ein Gespräch mit einem verantwortlichen von Shimano ergab, dass das nicht sein darf. 
Übrigends, bei der infinity-q wackelt dagegen an der Kurbel nichts....|wavey:


----------



## Pattex (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Ich weiß nicht wie das angehen kann.
Ich besitze ein Stella 4000 FB und da wackelt garnichts.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Also, es soll Leute geben, die lösen öfter mal einen leichteren Hänger über Rute+Rolle beim Köderführen und andere drillen auch mal einen wirklich kräftigen Fisch an dem Gerät. :m


----------



## Winni-Pooh (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

hmmm, meine stella wackelte bereits an der kurbel ohne überhaupt einmal am wasser gewesen zu sein. hängerlösen scheidet also schon mal aus.|rolleyes 
ich hab die rolle gleich wieder zum umtausch zum händler zurück gebracht. vielleicht war das ja auch nur eine sog. "montagsrolle"


----------



## fishcat (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Die Certate wie auch die Infinity sind wirklich sehr schöne Rollen - mit einer Einschränkung :

*Die Kurbel samt ihrem Griff !*:v 

Ich hasse diese anklappbaren, nicht aus Edelstahl gefertigten Kurbelgriffe und habe mich daher für die Stella entschieden. Vor allem in diesem Preissegment darf ich wohl eine Edelstahlkurbel erwarten, oder ?
Auch weil die Stella einfach länger den Markt beherrscht und seit vielen Jahren als die "Königin der Angelrollen" gilt, habe ich sie favorisiert.
Diesen Beweis müssen Certate und Infinity erst noch antreten, ich lasse mich dann gerne belehren....

Die japanische Custom - Certate mit Edelstahlkurbel sieht schon ´ne ganze Ecke edler und stabiler aus, der Knaller wäre wohl eine 3000er Certate mit der Kurbel der Tica-Taurus in Tropfenform !


----------



## melis (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Klappkurbeln. Kein Wackeln selbst nach Jahren. Ich habe hier ein paar 15Jahre alte Balzer und da wackelt immer noch nichts. 
Ich denke wenn die am Anfang nicht wackelt und es eine super Qualität ist wie bei der Infinity ist ein Wackeln später auch sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## fishcat (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Klappkurbeln. Kein Wackeln selbst nach Jahren. Ich habe hier ein paar 15Jahre alte Balzer und da wackelt immer noch nichts.
> Ich denke wenn die am Anfang nicht wackelt und es eine super Qualität ist wie bei der Infinity ist ein Wackeln später auch sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.


 
In meinem Beitrag steht absolut nichts davon, daß Klappkurbeln "wackeln" oder das ich jemals Probleme damit gehabt hätte !
Ich drücke lediglich meine persönliche Meinung aus, in dem ich sage :
Edelstahlkurbeln gefallen mir besser und machen einen edleren und stabilieren Eindruck.
Mag´sein, daß andere Angler das ähnlich oder ganz anders sehen, zum Spinnfischen am Rhein kommt für mich keine Rolle ohne Edelstahl-Kurbel zum Einsatz.


----------



## melis (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Ich hatte dich auch nicht gemeint. War eine Zustimmung für Winni 13:22 Uhr.
Das Thema gab es aber hier schon in diesem Thread.


----------



## Mepps (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				fishcat schrieb:
			
		

> Mag´sein, daß andere Angler das ähnlich oder ganz anders sehen, zum Spinnfischen am Rhein kommt für mich keine Rolle ohne Edelstahl-Kurbel zum Einsatz.


 

kleine zwischenfrage: sind die nich aus alu???


----------



## fishcat (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> kleine zwischenfrage: sind die nich aus alu???


 
Möglich.
Zumindest bei der Stella ist die Kurbel aber so massiv, daß ich von Edelstahl ausgegangen bin.
Wenn tatsächlich aus Alu, dann aber sicher massiv !


----------



## Pattex (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Also, es soll Leute geben, die lösen öfter mal einen leichteren Hänger über Rute+Rolle beim Köderführen und andere drillen auch mal einen wirklich kräftigen Fisch an dem Gerät. :m


Ich habe mit meiner Rolle schon einige Hänger gelöst und auch eine Mefo von 10 Pfund damit gedrillt und alles ohne Probleme.
Und da ist nichts locker an der Kurbel.


----------



## köderfischer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Kurbeln sind bei normalen Stationärrollen aus Alu! 
Edelstahl bzw. Stahl gibts es nur beim Big Game


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Das stimmt so auch nicht ganz. Mitchell hatte z.B. echte Stahlkurbeln, ganz dünne waren das, gibt es sogar aktuell bei einigen immer noch so.
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...18868&osCsid=d4e86d9b263c2b5fce9a27b1a78412f7
Für eine gewisse Verbiegefestigkeit für mehr Power braucht man einen gewissen Querschnitt.

An einer Magnesium-Gehäuserolle eine kräftige (schwere) Stahlkurbel wäre aber irgendwie wie Perlen vor die Säue werfen.  :q  
Die besseren Kurbeln sind halt aus Dur-Aluminium wegen der entsprechenden Festigkeit und Leichtheit.


----------



## admiral1 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

wie wärs denn mit sowas (pures Edelstahl oder was auch immer); schlappe 800 Euro


----------



## Albrecht (8. März 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*



			
				admiral1 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs denn mit sowas (pures Edelstahl oder was auch immer); schlappe 800 Euro


... heavy american crap.


----------



## admiral1 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

Du kennst das Teil?


----------



## Mepps (8. März 2006)

*AW: Daiwa certate infinity q oder Shimano Stella*

#h 
das is ne van staal!

gebaut nach dem prinzip: was nich drinn is kann auch nich kaputt gehn:m 

sehr,sehr robust aber leider schwer und schlechte schnurverlegeung! achja und dann noch der preis|kopfkrat


----------

